# Who needs paracord when you can have one of these



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

RAINBOW LOOM

http://rainbowloom.com/instruction.html


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's the prepper's gift of 2013! "Super fun rubber band bracelet making kit!!"


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

lol I don't think a rubber band would help with lacing up my boots or tying up a tarp for shelter lol


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Go ahead and get one..... 

then see if it will handle para-cord for us, would ya?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Give it a few months for the law suits to come out, cutting of the circulation in your wrist, or melting into your skin while playing with the camp fire or cig. lighter.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Go ahead and get one.....
> 
> then see if it will handle para-cord for us, would ya?


Getting one for my daughter. I'll give it a shot right after I have her string me together a rubber band sling for my rifle.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey now, give it some credit. I'm sure there are tons of uses. For example, the bull calves would love to sport one of these instead of a plain old band when they get banded (castrated). And the neon rainbow colors would be awesome for signaling to post SHTF outlaw biker gangs that you only want peace and hand holding. No one would dream of bothering you then! 


:laugh:


----------

